# get your sh*t together



## girloncrack

I'm trying to figure out how to tell someone to "get their sh*t together", and this is my guess.  Does this translation work, or is it more like "fix yourself up" (for getting dressed up)?  Is it more common to use תתקן or תקן as the imperative?

Thanks!


----------



## scriptum

girloncrack said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to tell someone to "get their sh*t together"


 
Hi girloncrack,
if you explain to me in detail the meaning of this expression, I'll try to translate it for you. Thanks.


----------



## girloncrack

Hi Scriptum,

I'm looking for something you would say to someone who's life is בלגן. 

למשל, a teenager who is failing all their classes and partying all the time... basically "stop screwing around and pull your life together".

I think there may have been a post along a similar vein previously, but i can't find it.  If you could explain to me whether or not תתקן את עצמך has any meaning (and what it is) that would also be helpful.


----------



## scriptum

girloncrack said:


> "stop screwing around and pull your life together".


 
תפסיק להתברדק וקח את עצמך בידיים
די עם הבלגן, אסוף את עצמך​That's all I can think about for now. I hope somebody else will turn up with better ideas.


----------



## Mjolnir

תתקן את עצמך is basically "correct/fix yourself", and I don't think it's appropriate for this situation. It's mostly used for correcting or fixing specific things (a mistake or a broken appliance, for example), and "fix your life" doesn't sound good.

I'd say that קח את עצמך בידיים is the right phrase for this situation - "pull yourself together". You can also add תפסיק לעשות שטויות or תפסיק להתברדק as suggested before to say "stop screwing around"


----------



## cfu507

As said before, we don't say תתקן את עצמך

קח את עצמך בידיים is very common here, or
תתחיל לקחת את עצמך בידיים
They mean "pull yourself together". 

A common Hebrew slang is תתאפס or תתאפס על עצמך


** In my English-Hebrew dictionary "pull yourself together" means control your sadness (like after divorce). I wonder if it is true, becase in Hebrew it works also for the situation you describe, without sadness.


----------



## Mjolnir

Yes, that's also correct. If your friend was dumped, you could tell him to "pull himself together" ( = stop whining / moping )


----------



## david314

Dear girloncrack , for archival purposes (and clarity) it is best to place your source text (English, _get their sh*t together_) in the thread title, and your attempted translation within the body of the thread. For our case, I like Mjolnir's first suggestion.


----------



## elroy

david314 said:


> Dear girloncrack , for archival purposes (and clarity) it is best to place your source text (English, _get their sh*t together_) in the thread title, and your attempted translation within the body of the thread.


 Indeed.   I have changed the title.


----------



## cfu507

עדיף מאוחר מאשר לעולם לא - מה לגבי _כדאי שתשתלט על עצמך_

It means: got hold of yourself


----------

